# le cheval qui remonte  la baie



## savama

Salve a tutti,
eccomi di nuovo qui a chiedervi un'altra cosa... 
La frase seguente...

"... elle s'est descendu deux bouteilles d'Alsace à la vitesse du cheval au galop qui remonte - tu sais - la baie..."

credo sia una metafora... letteralmente, se non sbaglio,l'emittente paragona la velocità di una donna a bere due bottiglie di vino, a quella di un cavallo che attraversa la baia galoppando... quello che vi domando è: esiste una metafora o un modo di dire italiano che rispecchi questo? Perché non mi piacerebbe molto tradurlo letteralmente... 
Voi che ne pensate?? 

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

A questo punto, posso soltanto precisare che allude a quanto succede nella baia del Mont Saint-Michel: la leggenda metropolitana vuole che la marea vi risalga con la velocità di un cavallo al galoppo.


----------



## savama

O_O, ma una persona, come dovrebbe saperle queste cose???
Leggendo questo libro mi sto rendendo conto della mia abissale ignoranza  

Ma quindi, come dovrei tradurlo? Letteralmente e metto una nota che spieghi l'allusione?!


----------



## matoupaschat

> O_O, ma una persona, come dovrebbe saperle queste cose???


... chiedendo come lo stai facendo. Ti dicevo che quel libro mi sembrava assai difficile da tradurre  Pensare poi che il pericolo è in agguato quasi ad ogni pagina...
Per le idee in italiano, spero che dei madrelingua (bilingue) ci verranno in aiuto .


----------



## savama

si infatti.. uffa, non potevo fare scelta migliore.
Mi ritrovo a cercare anche le parole più stupide per paura che in realtà possano avere un altro significato celato


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrei una proposta, che prova a mantenere il nesso equino, ma non so se è appropriata:
"(Lei) si è scolata due bottiglie di alsazia a briglia sciolta, sai come il cavallo di quella baia..." spiegando poi con una nota a piè di pagina.


----------



## savama

mmm sembra proprio una buona idea!! La proporrò al mio insegnante! =D


----------

